# New Spectral Illusions Effects for 2013!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Spectral Illusions is proud to announce the release of four new effects!

The Phantom Wraith: A mysterious hooded figure approaches, revealing the emptiness of death. This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting onto a scrim or screen or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.





Accursed Helmsman: The cursed ghost of a long dead pirate still battles the storm from beyond his watery grave. This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting onto a scrim or screen or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.





Waking the Dead: A crotchety old skeleton awakens from his grave and is not amused. This effect is designed for use with a projector or monitor and is great for projecting onto a scrim or screen or for use in a Pepper's Ghost setup.





Forces Beyond: Blood appears on a wall which is then inhaled into an evil vortex. Or was it your imagination? This effect is designed for use with a projector and is great for projecting directly onto a wall.





All of our effects now come bundled with both HD (1920x1080) and DVD (720x480) versions and are Quicktime movies with stereo sound for use with projectors, monitors and TVs to create a variety of ghostly effects.
We will also be exhibiting at Scare LA (www.scarela.com) August 10-11, 2013 in Downtown Los Angeles. Come see us in our booth.

Visit our website www.spectralillusions.com for more information and to purchase your Spectral Illusions.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

beautiful work, I will be getting some of this stuff for sure.


----------

